
Whatsapp Is Fighting to Keep Millions of Users Untraceable - notlukesky
https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/pranavdixit/whatsapp-is-fighting-to-keep-indias-government-out-of-your
======
optimusrex
I can see both sides of the argument for and against keeping whatsapp as
encrypted as it is. Nowadays it is near impossible to find a company that is
this willing to keep data confidential but at the same time it can have
fallback as the article highlights.

